# DirtyD got me thinking on supplements - comparing bully max to human muscle milk



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

so DirtyD's thread got me thinking, i've been looking into bully max and have heard a lot of good things about it. but i've been comparing it to the muscle milk vanilla powdered formula we have in our cupboard lol.
they look really simular. what do you guys think? thought this was really interesting lol


Here's the ingredients to bully max supplement

Ingredients: Dicalcium Phosphate, Maltodextrins, Dried
Whey, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Non-Fat Dry Milk,
Natural Flavoring, Montmorillonite Clay, Lecithin,
Brewer’s Dried Yeast, Stearic Acid, Hydrogenated
Cottonseed Oil, Magnesium Stearate, Ferrous Sulfate,
Niacin Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vegetable Oil,
Vitamin A Palmitate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E
Supplement, dl-Methionine, Riboflavin, Silica Aerogel,
Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement,
Manganese Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Copper
Carbonate, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate and
Vitamin B12 Supplement.

Guaranteed Analysis per 3 gram tablet: Min. 
Linoleic Acid (Omega 6)....................................(30 mg) 1%
Calcium.......................................................................3.3%
Phosphorus...............................................................2.56%
Potassium.............................................................0.0005%
Iron..............................................................................1 mg
Copper..................................................................0.050 mg
Manganese...........................................................0.060 mg
Zinc...........................................................................1.5 mg
lodine....................................................................0.052 mg
Vitamin A...............................................................1000 I.U.
Vitamin D3..............................................................100 I.U.
Vitamin E....................................................................2 I.U.
Thiamine (Vitamin B1)..........................................0.819 mg
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2)................................................1 mg
Niacin........................................................................10 mg
Pyridoxine (Vitamin B6)........................................0.082 mg
Vitamin B12........................................................0.0002 mg
*Cobalt..................................................................0.014 mg

human "muscle milk" ingredients

EVOPRO (CALCIUM AND SODIUM CASEINATE, MILK PROTEIN ISOLATE, WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, WHEY PEPTIDES, LACTOFERRIN, L-GLUTAMINE, TAURINE), LEANLIPIDS (MEDIUM-CHAIN TRIGLYCERIDES, SUNFLOWER AND/OR SAFFLOWER OIL, CANOLA OIL, L-CARNITINE), MALTODEXTRIN, RESISTANT MALTODEXTRIN, FRUCTOSE, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, CYTOVITE 1 VITAMIN MINERAL BLEND, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDE, ACESULFAME POTASSIUM, SUCRALOSE, SOY LECITHIN

Chocolate % Daily Value Vanilla Creme % Daily Value Strawberry n creme % Daily Value 
Calories 300 300 300 
Calories from Fat 110 110 110 
Total Fat 12 g 19% 12 g 19% 12 g 19% 
Saturated Fat 6 g 31% 6 g 31% 6 g 31% 
Cholesterol 15 mg 5% 15 mg 5% 15 mg 5% 
Sodium 240 mg 10% 240 mg 10% 240 mg 10% 
Potassium 610 mg 17% 610 mg 17% 610 mg 17% 
Total Carbohydrate 16 g 5% 16 g 5% 16 g 5% 
Dietary Fiber 5 g 20% 5 g 20% 5 g 20% 
Soluble Fiber 3 g 5 g 5 g 
Insoluble Fiber 2 g 0g 0g 
Sugars 4 g 4 g 4 g 
Protein 32 g 64% 32 g 64% 32 g 64% 
Biotin 105 mcg 35% 105 mcg 35% 105 mcg 35% 
Riboflavin 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 
Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 21 mg 35% 21 mg 35% 21 mg 35% 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 
Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 2 mcg 35% 2 mcg 35% 2 mcg 35% 
Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol) 140 IU 35% 140 IU 35% 140 IU 35% 
Niacin (as Niacinamide) 7 mg 35% 7 mg 35% 7 mg 35% 
Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 140 mg 35% 140 mg 35% 140 mg 35% 
Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 5 mg 35% 5 mg 35% 5 mg 35% 
Copper (as Copper Gluconate) 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 
Chromium (as Chromium Nicotinate) 96 mcg 80% 96 mcg 80% 96 mcg 80% 
Vitamin A (as Vitamin A Palmitate) 1,750 IU 35% 1,750 IU 35% 1,750 IU 35% 
Vitamin E (as D-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate) 11 IU 35% 11 IU 35% 11 IU 35% 
Phosphorus (as Di-Calcium Phosphate) 450 mg 45% 450 mg 45% 450 mg 45% 
Calcium (as Di-Calcium Phosphate) 350 mg 35% 350 mg 35% 350 mg 35% 
Thiamin (as Thiamin Monoitrate) 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 1 mg 35% 
Folate (as folic acid) 140 mcg 35% 35% 35% 
Pantothenic Acid (as calcium pantothenate) 4 mg 35% 4 mg 35% 4 mg 35% 
Iron (as Ferrous Fumarate) 6 mg 35% 6 mg 35% 6 mg 35% 
Iodine (as potassium iodide) 53 mcg 35% 53 mcg 35% 53 mcg 35%


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh boy lol I gotta get my brain start working I just woke up lol.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Muscle Milk / Bully Max
Calcium (as Di-Calcium Phosphate) 350 mg 35% / Calcium...3.3% (huge diff there)

Other things that I would deff look into is 
Sodium 240 mg
Sugars 4 g 
Biotin 105 mcg

Are you going to be working the dog on the Muscle Milk? How much would you give to the dog? Other good things to think about.

Good luck Nizmo!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im not sure im going to do the muscle milk. i need to put more research into before i do that. if i did, it would only be about TBS.. 
Lowla's only 3.5 months so theres not much working or recovery time needed. just puppy time 
nismo would be fun to try this with tho... hmm..


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

my thing is the sweetness of the product, what do they use to sweeten it and how would it affect the dog?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Trev- I wouldn't use it just yet. When you really work her when she gets older, I would consider something.. I personally use AMP human grade protein for Blue (damn secrets out now lol.) I dont have any allergy issues with him. He's been on it for a little while now. Recovery time is wayy better.


----------

